# fuel surge tank



## chadr (Feb 12, 2000)

I just replaced the fuel pump / damper / surge tank assembly on my 90 16v with walbro in line pump. Now that I have removed the stock surge tank I'm wondering if this will cause trouble, especially at the track (not 1/4 mile track). I have the stock in tank pump feeding to the walbro pump directly right now.

I will certainly see how the car behaves when the tank gets low. 

After removing the stock fuel pump / damper / surge tank have you guys found the need to install a surge tank? I am using the stock mk2 16v Jetta gas tank if that matters. 

I should have considered this before getting the walbro in line pump years ago to replace the stock setup.


----------



## chadr (Feb 12, 2000)

I decided to build a surge tank so I wouldn't have to worry about fuel cutting out while at the track when the tank gets low. The capacity is rather small at .5L but that would feed my injectors (440 cc) for almost 20 seconds with no gas being fed from the tank. I would have just bought one of the units off ebay but I didn't want the surge tank in the trunk. I wanted it under the car in case of a leak.

I used aluminum square tube tube 3 x 3 x 1/4 and end plates of 3 x 3 x 1/8. The tank fittings for the 5/16 fuel line were tapped using 1/8 NPT. I pressure tested the tank to 30 - 50 psi to check for leaks. I found the NPT fittings all had air leaking at the threads so I took them out and used Permatex® High Temperature Thread Sealant. The 1/4 thickness may be overkill for a surge tank that will hold no pressure but I didn't want to melt through thinner material. The 1/4 also allowed me to tap directly having to add thickness for the NPT threads.

I haven't welded aluminum or even used my tig much for actual tig welding (I use these days for stick welding of brackets and such) since 2007 so don't tell me how ugly some of the welds are  I did pressure test the tank to be safe.

I took a few pictures

https://plus.google.com/photos/1023...76890066514?banner=pwa&authkey=COKw8rb54v_dEw


----------

